# Rupes Bigfoot



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Is it really that simple : 




Just concerned to purchase as remember when that microfibre system came out, I had my concerns and already had a DA that was gathering dust so went for it....not for me, didn't rate it at all

So just stuck with Makita but when you see vids and quotes like above, surely it's got to be worth it?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

It is if your in the trade and do it for a living.
For the weekender then stick with a da or a normal rotary
£500 is a lot of anyones money to lay out on something use may use a couple of times.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

No it would get used, (if see the benefits over old Makita) always got plenty large black german swirl infested cars to make better


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

AllenF said:


> £500 is a lot of anyones money to lay out on something use may use a couple of times.


Not even the deluxe kit come in as much as £500.

We have the standard kit available from stock at less than £386 delivered (with DW discount).


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Matt, is the only difference between the 15/21 the throw?

Also how reliable are they, too early to say, 1yr warranty seems a bit tight given the price tag

How long is the standard cable and is warranty invalidated if change it


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

GJM said:


> Matt, is the only difference between the 15/21 the throw?
> 
> Also how reliable are they, too early to say, 1yr warranty seems a bit tight given the price tag
> 
> How long is the standard cable and is warranty invalidated if change it


The LHR15ES features a 15mm orbit and is balanced for use with 150mm pads.

The LHR21ES has a 21mm orbit and is designed for use with larger 180mm pads.

Product seems to be super relaible IMHO.

Not had any issue with the cable length myself nor has it come up in conversation before. As for the actual length I will have to check and report back as my own machine is sitting in my office.

Opening the machine and changing the cable would IMO be a warranty no no.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Now stick in all four 1litre bottles that comes it about 130quid
And a few sets of pads at about a tenner each another 160 quid 
Plus the kit price which comes in at 474.95 ( quibble over £25) 

£474.95 £500 ok near enough isnt it
Or £474.95 kit
£129.80. All four 1litre bottles
£160. Four sets of replacement pads
=£764.75
Now the kit may come with one set of pads and 250ml of all four bottles but how long will that last someone going everyday.
Or you could go the £416.95 and still have the £289.80 to stick on


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If you only had 3 hours to correct a car the last thing you would be doing is making videos.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

@aarongti
BRILLIANT....... That took the extra four hours to make and edit


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> If you only had 3 hours to correct a car the last thing you would be doing is making videos.


You don't rate mate, interested to hear your views


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> If you only had 3 hours to correct a car the last thing you would be doing is making videos.


You could say that with every person who takes time to make videos or take copious amounts of photos to be honest.

Where do they find the time, they seem to make time.

Got to admin the correction on some of the videos look impressive, why are you negative towards it, price aside?


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

GJM said:


> Matt, is the only difference between the 15/21 the throw?
> 
> Also how reliable are they, too early to say, 1yr warranty seems a bit tight given the price tag
> 
> How long is the standard cable and is warranty invalidated if change it


Just measured the cable on my own machine and its 3.2 meters.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Just over ten feet then lol 
Thats long enough to use but not so long as to be a hazzard then.
Cheers


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

As a novice i have both the DAS-6 Pro and Rupes Bigfoot! The bigfoot is worlds apart from a standard DA. However IMO the cable length is too short on the bigfoot and that can get frustrating! If it were me i would get the bigfoot as it does correct very quickly and as a machine it is very refined.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I don't see why people worry about cable length, an extension lead quickly fixes that!

I recently bought a Rupes Bigfoot 15, I also have a G220 V2 and a 3M rotary. From what I have used of the bigfoot so far I think it is worth the money. It is a dear machine but it did impress me, much more than I thought it would have. I also thought it was a lot of hype which made me even more shocked. Here is a 50/50 panel I achieved with the big foot with one stage polishing.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks guys think will go for one.

Adrian is that using the heaviest compound and course pad?

Also spoke to PD today briefly and if it's good for him then it's good for me 

G220 or any of that DA's are just a waste of space as far as I'm concerned, always found them hard work, rattly as hell and almost pointless.

Re cable length, depends on your set up, not a deal breaker but kinda got used to the long lead have on my makita

Some of us might have OCD about having extensions


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

7MAT said:


> Just measured the cable on my own machine and its 3.2 meters.


Cheers Matt, any deals on the go at present or due


----------



## ice2ice (Aug 5, 2009)

I've got a question too.
I'm quite impressed by what this machine does, and am very close to ordering one.
Can you fit the backing plate of the 15 on a 21 bigfoot?


----------

